# "Open Fields" Update



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Support for Open Fields Grows, Conrad says
Wednesday, July 14, 2004 at 4:00 PM

Senator says support for access legislation is bipartisan, widespread

Washington AP- Support for Senator Kent Conrad's "Open Fields" legislation is drawing bipartisan support from lawmakers and endorsements from a wide range of outdoor organizations who see it as an answer to a growing problem in rural America: shrinking access to good hunting and fishing.

In a speech to the Congressional Sportsmen's Foundation this morning, Senator Conrad said the number of Senators who have joined him as co-sponsors of his legislation has increased to 18, including five Republicans. There are 17 co-sponsors, including eight Republicans, for the companion bill introduced in the House by Congressman Earl Pomeroy.

"It's hard to believe that in a state like North Dakota access to quality hunting ground is shrinking. But it is, even in North Dakota. And it's leaving the casual, weekend hunter with fewer opportunities to engage in a cherished pastime," Senator Conrad said. "Open Fields addresses this by offering incentive payments to farmers and ranchers who volunteer to allow public access to their land through state access-management programs. We're looking to solve the problem by adding to the supply of available land for fishing, hunting and other outdoor activities."

Open Fields would direct the Agriculture Department to fund existing state access programs with $50 million. This way, Senator Conrad said, the states can oversee how the programs are managed.

Open Fields has been endorsed by a long list of sporting, outdoor and conservation groups, ranging from the National Rifle Association, National Farmers Union, Sierra Club and Pheasants Forever.

Included among the list of Senate co-sponsors are Pat Roberts, R-Kan., Tom Daschle, D-S.D., Tim Johnson, D-S.D., Byron Dorgan, D-N.D., Michael Enzi, R-Wyo., Norm Coleman, R-Minn., John Kerry, D-Mass., Max Baucus, D-Mont., Mark Dayton, D-Minn., Tom Harkin, D-Iowa, Ben Nelson, D-Neb., Blanche Lincoln, D-Ark., Mark Pryor, D-Arlk. Joe Biden, R-Del., Harry Reid, D-Nev., Chuck Hagel, R-Neb., Patrick Leahy, D-Vt., and Michael DeWine, R-Ohio.

Open Fields has also been endorsed by the Congressional Sportsmen's Foundation, which hosted today's briefing by Senator Conrad. The Foundation is a bipartisan organization that supports the concept of sustainable land use and wildlife management. The Foundation is an off-shoot of the Congressional Sportsmen's Caucus, a bipartisan caucus of lawmakers whose legislative priorities include wise management of wildlife habitat in order to preserve fishing, hunting and other outdoor activities. Senator Conrad is a member of the caucus.

The groups that have endorsed the legislation include the American Fly Fishing Trade Association, American Sportfishing Association, Archery Trade Association, Bass Anglers Sportsmens Society, Boone and Crockett Club, Bowhunting Preservation Alliance, California Waterfowl Association, Campfire Club of America, Congressional Sportsmen's Foundation, Ducks Unlimited, Environmental Defense, Federation of Flyfishers, Foundation for North American Wild Sheep, The Forestland Group, Izaak Walton League of America, International Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies, Mule Deer Foundation, National Farmers Union, National Shooting Sports Foundation, National Trappers Association, National Grouse Partnership, North Dakota Farmers Union, North Dakota Farm Bureau, North Dakota Stockmen's Association, Pope & Young Club, Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, Ruffed Grouse Society, Sierra Club, Texas Wildlife Association, Shikar-Safari Club International, the International Hunter Education Association, National Wild Turkey Federation, Pheasants Forever, Pure Fishing, Sporting Goods Manufacturers Association, Trout Unlimited, United Association of Plumbers and Pipefitters, Theodore Roosevelt Conservation Partnership, Whitetails Unlimited, Inc., Wildlife Forever, the Wildlife Management Institute and the World Wildlife Fund.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dick
On the surface this seems like a very good program. How can we assure ourselves that Congress will pass the bill with out all of the junk they like to attach to popular bills. I have contacted Dorgan, Conrad and Pomeroy and voiced my opinion that the bill should be considered in its pure form.

My experience with Federal legislation tells me there will be strings attached.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob there probably will be strings. The saving grace is that it is nation wide. One can only hope.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I think that it sounds great. Did I miss where the money is coming from to pay for it?

I have a hard time subsidizing something that ought to be free anyway when we have friends and family fighting overseas with families struggling here without them. It seems like that $50 million could be used to help them out somehow instead.

After the war, I would be all for it if the funding makes sense.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Any updates on this Dick? Also, could you tell me about the program Montana has............some type of sign up sheet to hunt on subsidized lands or something. As you can see, I'm really green on that issue.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

R&I, Montana's program is state run by their G&F, and I believe funded on a per hunter basis. This would be Federal and funded up front--not on a per hunter basis to the landowner. Which takes fraud out of the equation. I asked Conrad's office to include additional points on a CRP signup as an incentive to open the CRP to public access. It is strictly voluntary so no one has gripe. Nothing back yet.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Montana's program is called block management. I believe it is similar to our plots land. There program i think is a little better because they can monitor and even regulate the amount of hunters in an area. In some cases you simply sign up at the kiosk which have maps of the block area or you may have to sign up at the landowners house. I think it would be something to consider.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I love the intent of the program but if you're in conservation and land access for the long term, don't you buy instead of lease?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Dick, what do you think of the block management program? You seem to have more info on access issues and I value your opinion as well as others familiar with it.

Thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Aren't we already subsidizing some farmers for conservation of their land (CRP) ???????????


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes we are, but I for one don't want to see CRP get plowed under.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I am against this program. Using tax payer money to support a hobby. Should we also pay landowners to let atvs onto their land? Or how about paying them so birdwatchers can go snap pictures of a yellow-bellied sap sucker? I would be for this program if, and only if, it was paid for by us outdoorsmen through some type of tax, say $5 on every liscence sold.

IaHunter


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

When I see the Sierra Club in the list of supporting organizations I am skeptical. This organization is one board member away from being antihunting. They have a Benidect Arnold in their midst. For those that missed history 101 he was a traitor.


----------

